# Beso



## bb008

Hola mis foreritos favoritos todos

A lo mejor y lo más seguro es que Rosa diga que se me cayó la cédula, pero no le crean por que no es cierto...

En los años juveniles de mi gran madre, las personas decía cuando se daban unos besos o veían que los adolecentes se besaban la expresión coloquial (horrible por cierto y a mi me da mucha risa cuando la escucho) que se estaban *jamoneando*, se estan dando un *jamón*. Varias décadas después (estas leyendo Rosita) se impuso la expresión *lata, nos dimos unas latas, se cayeron a lata, se están dando unas latas.*

Mi preguntita, hay en algunos países algún término coloquial para *beso*

Besos a todos y gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> A lo mejor y lo más seguro es que Rosa diga que se me cayó la cédula, pero no le crean por que no es cierto....


 Bb, tan predecible soy?...
En mi pueblo decían, "estan haciendo sebo" o "sebiando", lo cual me parece igual de horrible, aunque lata no me resulta tan desagradable como las otras dos...



bb008 said:


> Besos a todos y gracias por sus aportes.


Besos normales no? 

*beso**.*
(Del lat. _basĭum_, voz de or. celta).

*1. *m. Acción y efecto de besar.
*2. *m. Ademán simbólico de besar.
*3. *m. Golpe que se dan las cosas cuando se tropiezan unas con otras.
*4. *m. Golpe violento que mutuamente se dan dos personas en la cara o en la cabeza.


Por cierto, viste la última acepción? que extraño, eso no lo sabía...


----------



## Kangy

Antiguamente (años '70 y '80) se utilizaba *chapar*.
Más tarde (años '90) se empezó a usar *tranzar*.
Ya en el nuevo milenio, se empezó a usar *comer* (me comí a...).
Sin embargo, hoy en día se empezó a usar de nuevo *chapar*, y se suele escuchar *tranzar* a veces.


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Bb, tan predecible soy?...
> En mi pueblo decían, "estan haciendo sebo" o "sebiando", lo cual me parece igual de horrible, aunque lata no me resulta tan desagradable como las otras dos...
> 
> 
> Besos normales no?
> 
> *beso**.*
> (Del lat. _basĭum_, voz de or. celta).
> 
> *1. *m. Acción y efecto de besar.
> *2. *m. Ademán simbólico de besar.
> *3. *m. Golpe que se dan las cosas cuando se tropiezan unas con otras.
> *4. *m. Golpe violento que mutuamente se dan dos personas en la cara o en la cabeza.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, viste la última acepción? que extraño, eso no lo sabía...


 
¡Ósculo!, no lo sabía.


----------



## Mangato

Kangy said:


> Antiguamente (años '70 y '80) se utilizaba *chapar*.
> Más tarde (años '90) se empezó a usar *tranzar*.
> Ya en el nuevo milenio, se empezó a usar *comer* (me comí a...).
> Sin embargo, hoy en día se empezó a usar de nuevo *chapar*, y se suele escuchar *tranzar* a veces.


 
Me sorprende, que eso solo sea besar. Esas mismas palabras se usan coloquialmente en Brasil pero allí sugieren un significado bastante menos inocente que el simple beso


----------



## Mangato

bb008 said:


> Hola mis foreritos favoritos todos
> 
> A lo mejor y lo más seguro es que Rosa diga que se me cayó la cédula, pero no le crean por que no es cierto...
> 
> En los años juveniles de mi gran madre, las personas decía cuando se daban unos besos o veían que los adolecentes se besaban la expresión coloquial (horrible por cierto y a mi me da mucha risa cuando la escucho) que se estaban *jamoneando*, se estan dando un *jamón*. Varias décadas después (estas leyendo Rosita) se impuso la expresión *lata, nos dimos unas latas, se cayeron a lata, se están dando unas latas.*
> 
> Mi preguntita, hay en algunos países algún término coloquial para *beso*
> 
> Besos a todos y gracias por sus aportes.


 
Por aquí se dice que se estaban sobando, o dando un sobeo. Y tratándose de jamón nos quedamos en las magras. Se dice magrear, o darse un magreo. Palabra por cierto, bastante vulgar.

En cuanto a beso,  se dice un pico, o darse el pico. Y dependiendo de la intensidad, tornillo, tornillazo, lenguetazo.... En fin un menú bastante amplio

Besos inocentes...

MG


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Lo mismo pensé Hombre Gato, pero sobre todo con el comer...
Ahora eso de tranzar...que sentido tiene? sería interesante saber el porque.

Bb recordé, que un sobrino hace unos añitos atras, él estaba pequeño, tendría cuatro años mas o menos, decía dame un beso de Leonella... por lo de la novela recuerdas?
Y tambien le dicen, beso de lengua.


----------



## Namarne

Darse un (buen) magreo, como dijo Mangato.  
En la época a que alude bb, la de los padres, se decía, recuerdo, darse el lote. Y quizá aún se diga; al menos se entiende, yo creo.


----------



## Mangato

Trançar, con *Ç*, es entrelazar. Y tratándose de una pareja,  la forma mas íntima de entrelazarse.
Transar con S es realizar un intercambio o  transación. En este caso carnal. Es curioso, he visto que con el mismo sentido figurado mencionado, escriben trançar o transar. La pronunciación a mis oidos es casi idéntica, así que me imagino que o es un problema de ortografía, o depende de la sensibildad de cada persona
MG


----------



## Berenguer

Darse el filete, darse un tiento, un muerdo, un casto pico/piquito, morrearse, ...en fin, bella acción...
Lo de darse el lote...bueno, quizás por extensión luego haya llevado a significar algo más que darse un beso, o serie de los mismos (magreillo incluido)
Un saludo.


----------



## Kangy

Mangato said:


> Me sorprende, que eso solo sea besar. Esas mismas palabras se usan coloquialmente en Brasil pero allí sugieren un significado bastante menos inocente que el simple beso



Bueno, en realidad se refieren a un beso muy acalorado


----------



## faranji

(En Brasil, tanto _comer_ como _transar_ aluden al ayuntamiento carnal, la primera en registro soez, la segunda en clave neutra. Es una pena que en castellano no tengamos un verbo así de aséptico para el acto sexual y nos veamos obligados al galicismo ñoño de "hacer el amor", o a ese otro engendro cada vez más frecuente de "tener sexo".)

En cuanto al *beso* y sus derivados, por lo que respecta a España Berenguer lo dejó casi todo dicho. 

"*Darse el lote*" se sigue usando mucho, pero me gustaría saber qué otra expresión usan hoy los adolescentes españoles. Decidnos, adolescentes españoles, ¿qué otra expresión usáis hoy?

En los años ochenta y comienzos de los noventa también era muy utilizado *"comer"* en la acepción que tiene ahora en Argentina, i. e. darse el lote con alguien, besos con lengua y administración mutua de tactos torpes. 
Se usaba en transitivo: _Ayer por la tarde me comí a María Virtudes_.

Otra expresión tan común como chocante era *"darse la paliza con"*. Muy ochentera.
Al buscarla en Internet para ver si seguía viva, me he encontrado con las declaraciones de un acusado de violación ante un tribunal: "No quería forzarla, sólo darme la paliza con ella". Pero luego he visto que la noticia es de 1991.

Y para terminar este repaso al léxico amoroso del neolítico ibérico, un sinónimo muy castizo de beso con lengua que me gusta a mí mucho: el *"muerdo".*

***

_Pedant's Corner:_

Como curiosidad, los latinos también hacían sus distingos. 
El _*basium*_, de donde viene nuestro beso, significaba el piquito en los labios. 
Al beso casto en la mejilla le decían _*osculum*_. 
Y por fin estaba el _*saviolum*_, o beso tornillo con apasionado lengüeteo.


----------



## chics

Ah, pues yo pensaba que *darse el lote* incluía el *magreo* (sobarse por todas partes, con las manos, no la lengua). El *pico* es el beso casto en la boca, en el que se juntan los labios y ya está.

Habeis olvidado *montárselo* con alguien, que es beso más masajes, y *enrollarse*. Este último presenta algunos problemas generacionales, ya que las personas de unos sesenta años la utilizan para referirse a _hablar mucho_ (_ese tío se enrolla como una persiana, me ha tenido dos horas de reloj para contarme su menú de navidad_) mientras que para los de treinta significa *darse un morreo*. 

Entonces es cuando llega tu madre diciendo delante de todos que la vecina le ha comentado que te vió en el mercado _enrollándote_ con el del pescado y que por eso no te saludó, claro, es que has salido como ella, que también _se enrolla con todo el mundo_... Ah, porque también *ser enrollado*, o *enrollarse*, era -y es...- ser molón.
Uf, aprovecho para hacer un llamamiento a todas las madres, que cuiden su vocabulario cuando hablen con sus pequeñas hijas adolescentes sino quieren matarlas a sobresaltos... porque a veces, _aciertan_. 

PD: yo no soy adolescente. Hago un segundo llamamiento a las chicas de dieciseis años, ¡actualizadme!


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Ah, pues yo pensaba que *darse el lote* incluía el *magreo* (sobarse por todas partes, con las manos, no la lengua). El *pico* es el beso casto en la boca, en el que se juntan los labios y ya está.
> 
> Habeis olvidado *montárselo* con alguien, que es beso más masajes, y *enrollarse*. Este último presenta algunos problemas generacionales, ya que las personas de unos sesenta años la utilizan para referirse a _hablar mucho_ (_ese tío se enrolla como una persiana, me ha tenido dos horas de reloj para contarme su menú de navidad_) mientras que para los de treinta significa *darse un morreo*.
> 
> Entonces es cuando llega tu madre diciendo delante de todos que la vecina le ha comentado que te vió en el mercado _enrollándote_ con el del pescado y que por eso no te saludó, claro, es que has salido como ella, que también _se enrolla con todo el mundo_... Ah, porque también *ser enrollado*, o *enrollarse*, era -y es...- ser molón.
> Uf, aprovecho para hacer un llamamiento a todas las madres, que cuiden su vocabulario cuando hablen con sus pequeñas hijas adolescentes sino quieren matarlas a sobresaltos... porque a veces, _aciertan_.
> 
> PD: yo no soy adolescente. Hago un segundo llamamiento a las chicas de dieciseis años, ¡actualizadme!


 
Hola:

Coincido en casi todo con la *magnífica* exposición de Chics, pero quería matizar una cosilla, que supongo que irá por zonas.

Enrollarse en el sentido de "hablar mucho" por aquí se usa indistintamente al otro significado, independientemente de la edad que se tenga (o eso o me he hecho muy mayor de repente )

Por lo demás, nada que añadir, me descubro.


Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

faranji said:


> un sinónimo muy castizo de beso con lengua que me gusta a mí mucho: el *"muerdo"*.


 ¿es eso?
Aquí un muerdo es un mordisco, en un cuello, en un bocata calamares, etc. pensaba que en Madrid también.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> ¿es eso?
> Aquí un muerdo es un mordisco, en un cuello, en un bocata calamares, etc. pensaba que en Madrid también.


 
No, por aquí es lo que dijo Faranji, aunque no tengo tan claro que únicamente sea con lengua, yo diría que también se puede usar para un beso "normal". Por ejemplo, esto lo puso Krol, refiriéndose al hijo de RIU:



> Un beso muy fuerte lleno de cariño y agradecimiento. Y un muerdo flojito para ese peque...que también tiene que celebrarlo con nosotros!


 
Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

Pues en eso estaba pensando precisamente... que la Kro me cae muy bien, pero eso de morrear a un bebé es un poco ¿de asaltacunas? Y RIU que es de mi tierra tan tranquilo, claro, ¡hasta ahora! ¡¡¡Seguro que corre a arranacar el bebito de los brazos de Carol!!!


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Habeis olvidado *montárselo* con alguien,


Es verdad, en mi época era lo que más se decía. (Sí, a algunos se nos ha olvidado más que a otros.)  
Pero esta expresión daba lugar a malentendidos, había quien la entendía como algo más que lo que se está hablando.


----------



## bb008

chics said:


> Ah, pues yo pensaba que *darse el lote* incluía el *magreo* (sobarse por todas partes, con las manos, no la lengua). El *pico* es el beso casto en la boca, en el que se juntan los labios y ya está.
> 
> Habeis olvidado *montárselo* con alguien, que es beso más masajes, y *enrollarse*. Este último presenta algunos problemas generacionales, ya que las personas de unos sesenta años la utilizan para referirse a _hablar mucho_ (_ese tío se enrolla como una persiana, me ha tenido dos horas de reloj para contarme su menú de navidad_) mientras que para los de treinta significa *darse un morreo*.
> 
> Entonces es cuando llega tu madre diciendo delante de todos que la vecina le ha comentado que te vió en el mercado _enrollándote_ con el del pescado y que por eso no te saludó, claro, es que has salido como ella, que también _se enrolla con todo el mundo_... Ah, porque también *ser enrollado*, o *enrollarse*, era -y es...- ser molón.
> Uf, aprovecho para hacer un llamamiento a todas las madres, que cuiden su vocabulario cuando hablen con sus pequeñas hijas adolescentes sino quieren matarlas a sobresaltos... porque a veces, _aciertan_.
> 
> PD: yo no soy adolescente. Hago un segundo llamamiento a las chicas de dieciseis años, ¡actualizadme!


 

Que de misterios, *montárselo *se entendería en Venezuela, como ir directo al grano sin pasar por GO. Pico se entiende como un besito labios con labios muy inocente y sencillito.

Enrollado o enrollarse es complicarse y complicar las cosas más de lo que son.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Aquí también un *pico* es un besito de un sólo contacto con los labios (¡muac!).

Para besar, se dice de forma informal *chapar*. Y de forma medio vulgar, *jetear*. Si es beso con lengua, pues formalmente un "*beso francés*", informalmente *beso con lenguaje*.

Y *planear* sería lo que ustedes entienden como *magrear* o *darse el lote*.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## Argónida

Cuando yo era ¿joven? ¿más joven? adolescente más bien, la expresión estrella para la actividad que incluía algo más que besos era *enrollarse*, palabra utilizada de manera más que habitual, casi obsesiva, como corresponde a esas edades, en las que el 80% de las conversaciones giran en torno a lo único. Para besos un poco subidos de tono usábamos *morrearse*.

Ahora ya no hablo de esas cosas, así que no sé cómo se dirá...


----------



## Berenguer

chics said:


> ¿es eso?
> Aquí un muerdo es un mordisco, en un cuello, en un bocata calamares, etc. pensaba que en Madrid también.



No, no. Como ha dicho Ant, aquí un muerdo es un beso, pero supongo que depende las situaciones. No es lo mismo la frase de Kro en la que le va a dar un muerdo a un niño, que si le sueltas a tu novia/o "ven pacá que te voy a dar un muerdo". Al fin y al cabo un beso es un beso, dependerá de la intensidad.



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aquí también un *pico* es un besito de un sólo contacto con los labios (¡muac!).
> 
> Para besar, se dice de forma informal *chapar*. Y de forma medio vulgar, *jetear*. Si es beso con lengua, pues formalmente un "*beso francés*", informalmente *beso con lenguaje*.
> 
> [,,,]



Uy, uy, uy, Erasmo, como tras los besos empecemos dejenerando con "el francés"... esto se puede complicar _muy mucho.

_Así pues, por intensidades (de menor a mayor): pico-->tiento-->muerdo-->enrollarse-->magrearse-->darse el lote--> 

Un saludo.


----------



## falbala84

Aquí, aparte de *enrollarse* (de los más comunes y donde hay que especificar si se redujo a besos o si hubo algo más que besos), se utiliza _*liarse*_, donde, igual que en el caso anterior, hay que especificar cuán íntimo fue el lío...

Luego están: *darse picos* (besos castos); *morrearse* y *darse el lote*, que se reduce a besos de intensidad indefinida (salvo picos); *magrearse* y *sobarse*, donde ya las manos entran en acción y para más pues ya se usa *acostarse*... Claro que cada uno de estos términos puede ser empleado a gusto del consumidor.

Y bueno, un muerdo es un beso (no un pico)


----------



## faranji

¿Y el *chusco*? ¿Qué me decís del chusco?


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> . Por ejemplo, esto lo puso Krol, refiriéndose al hijo de RIU:


 
Yo estaba tan tranquila leyendo y...

Pero vamos a ver... un muerdo es un "mordisquito" de toda la vida, no? tipo "chupetón" pero mucho más fino, pequeño y se lo puedes dar a todo el mundo (con salvedades, vale). Además es algo dicho en una despedida escrita, no voy por ahí dando muerdos! 



chics said:


> Pues en eso estaba pensando precisamente... que la Kro me cae muy bien, pero eso de morrear a un bebé es un poco ¿de asaltacunas? Y RIU que es de mi tierra tan tranquilo, claro, ¡hasta ahora! ¡¡¡Seguro que corre a arranacar el bebito de los brazos de Carol!!!


 
Mírala, me llama vieja y se queda tan pancha. Yo que quería hacer al peque del atleti...ahora ni en broma (lo siento RIU!). Entonces hubiese sido mejor decir "un mordisquito" para el peque? ¿Y lengüetazo entonces cómo lo consideráis? No se os puede dejar solos...
No es que esté demasiado puesta en estas cuestiones, yo también me quedé en el "filete" (o filetazo) que proponía Beren y en el "enrollarse" de Argo...



faranji said:


> ¿Y el *chusco*? ¿Qué me decís del chusco?


 
Me suena a un trozo de pan...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

chics said:


> ¿es eso?
> Aquí un muerdo es un mordisco, en un cuello, en un bocata calamares, etc. pensaba que en Madrid también.


Bueno Chics, despues de leer la explicación (aclaratoria) de Krol. sobre el muerdo pues ya quedamos claras...y tiene mucho sentido eso de muerdo, aparte de sonar bien 
Por acá tambien muerdo es otra cosa muy parecida a la que tu describes, pero tambien un muerdito cariñoso...depende de.



Namarne said:


> Es verdad, en mi época era lo que más se decía. (Sí, a algunos se nos ha olvidado más que a otros.)
> Pero esta expresión daba lugar a malentendidos, había quien la entendía como algo más que lo que se está hablando.


Lo que más se decía "Montarselo", y ahora Jorge, como dirías? 
recordé uno que aprendi en un viaje a australia...lo llamaban besito al revés, teoricamente claro..



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aquí también un *pico* es un besito de un sólo contacto con los labios (¡muac!). *Igualmente por acá*
> 
> Para besar, se dice de forma informal *chapar*. *por acá latear, o darse los besos (tal cual)*
> 
> Y de forma medio vulgar, *jetear*.  *jamonera, sebiar, caerse a lengua.*
> 
> Si es beso con lengua, pues formalmente un "*beso francés*", informalmente *beso con lenguaje*.* Todos los anteriores, contienen lengua   (perdon menos el piquito)*
> 
> Y *planear* sería lo que ustedes entienden como *magrear* o *darse el lote*.
> *Estas no las usamos, pero es como cuando se funden el uno con el otro. Entonces no se, la verdad no me viene el término exacto utilizado actualmente...ayudame aquí Bb....*
> 
> Atentamente,
> 
> Erasmo.


 


krolaina said:


> Yo estaba tan tranquila leyendo y...
> 
> Pero vamos a ver... un muerdo es un "mordisquito" de toda la vida, no? tipo "chupetón" pero mucho más fino, pequeño y se lo puedes dar a todo el mundo (con salvedades, vale). Además es algo dicho en una despedida escrita, no voy por ahí dando muerdos!


 
A esta explicación me refería...pero a todo el mundo? creo que dependerá del grado de confianza no? digo, no va a andar uno dando muerdos por ahí


----------



## Namarne

ROSANGELUS said:


> B
> Lo que más se decía "Montarselo", y ahora Jorge, como dirías?
> recordé uno que aprendi en un viaje a australia...lo llamaban besito al revés, teoricamente claro..


Ya, me pones en un aprieto, porque tendría que pensarlo.  
Creo que diría igual, "montárselo", pues es la palabra que yo conocía. Y eso otro un poco raro que dices, no sé si te entendí, pues montárselo al revés.  (Debió ser un efecto de las antípodas.)


----------



## Patricita

Hola, 

En Colombia se escucha "rumberarse" o "gozarse", claro que se entiende que si a alguien "se lo rumbearon/gozaron", no culminó la cosa en un noviazgo oficial, besos y ya.

En Cali, se decia "chupar piña", que me suena muy chistoso.


----------



## Berenguer

krolaina said:


> Yo estaba tan tranquila leyendo y...
> 
> Pero vamos a ver... un muerdo es un "mordisquito" de toda la vida, no? tipo "chupetón" pero mucho más fino, pequeño y se lo puedes dar a todo el mundo (con salvedades, vale). Además es algo dicho en una despedida escrita, no voy por ahí dando muerdos!



Hale, ya me has hecho ponerme a glosar. Vamos, si a mi me dices que me vas a dar un muerdo, en fin, lo último que me imagino es que me vas a un mordisquito cariñoso en la mejilla...Y vamos, menos cuando lo comparas con un chupetón...que ya cuando, en esos tiempos de la torpeza post-púber, se recurría a estos límites...en fin, era por falta de posibilidades de nada más "sutil".



krolaina said:


> [...] ¿Y lengüetazo entonces cómo lo consideráis? No se os puede dejar solos...
> No es que esté demasiado puesta en estas cuestiones, yo también me quedé en el "filete" (o filetazo) que proponía Beren y en el "enrollarse" de Argo...



Un lengüetazo...en fin, seguiríamos en la línea de los chupetones y los muerdos. A no ser que sea simplemente eso...un lengüetazo...que en fin, poniendo a funcionar mi neurona calenturienta (_viernes-festivo mode-on_)...mejor no sigo.
Desde luego, coincido ahí sí que donde esté un buen filete y un enrollarse a tiempo...




ROSANGELUS said:


> Lo que más se decía "Montarselo", y ahora Jorge, como dirías?
> recordé uno que aprendi en un viaje a australia...lo llamaban besito al revés, teoricamente claro..
> [...]



Ahí sí que me he perdido...¿beso al revés? ¿pa'dentro? 



			
				ROSANGELUS & KROLAINA said:
			
		

> ...no va a andar uno dando muerdos por ahí...



¿No? Jo...


Un saludo, y un ósculo.


----------



## Berenguer

Patricita said:


> Hola,
> 
> [...]
> 
> En Cali, se decia "chupar piña", que me suena muy chistoso.



Uffffffffffffffffffffffff Voy a tener que dejar de leer esta conversación hoy viernes noche...¡La de veces que me he tenido que morder la lengua para no resultar...ehm...burdo! ¿¡Chupar piña!? En fin, espero que no sea una de esas descripciones gráficas...

Otro saludo.


----------



## krolaina

Berenguer said:


> Hale, ya me has hecho ponerme a glosar. Vamos, si a mi me dices que me vas a dar un muerdo, en fin, lo último que me imagino es que me vas a un mordisquito cariñoso en la mejilla...Y vamos, menos cuando lo comparas con un chupetón...que ya cuando, en esos tiempos de la torpeza post-púber, se recurría a estos límites...en fin, era por falta de posibilidades de nada más "sutil".


 
Por eso diferenciaba... que se lo daba al peque de RIU! Es que cambia el sentido de la palabreja dependiendo de a quién vaya dirigido... pero si "muerdo" viene de "mordisco" digo yo que poco tendría que ver con un besazo de esos que tan bien describes 

Me he propuesto sacarte más los colores...¿a qué te refieres con "enrollarse *a tiempo*"? No me dejes pensar...

Mirad lo que he visto. Clic.


----------



## faranji

El muerdo era una cosa intermedia. No llegaba a morreo, por breve, pero también era lingüístico. 

Me acabo de acordar, además, de que también se le decía "muerde". Recordad los ripios macarriles cuando te cruzabas con un grupo de chicas:

_A la de rojo, que se la cojo. _
_A la de amarillo, que se la pillo._
_A la de verde, que le doy un *muerde*._


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Berenguer said:


> Uy, uy, uy, Erasmo, como tras los besos empecemos dejenerando con "el francés"... esto se puede complicar _muy mucho._


 
Me has dejado intrigado con lo de "el francés", o soy muy pacato o por aquí no se usa, pero no se me hace conocida esa expresión...  explicaos, por favor...



ROSANGELUS said:


> A esta explicación me refería...pero a todo el mundo? creo que dependerá del grado de confianza no? digo, no va a andar uno dando muerdos por ahí


 
Planear sería besarse y acariciarse, pero sin llegar al acto sexual en sí.

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## Berenguer

krolaina said:


> Por eso diferenciaba... que se lo daba al peque de RIU! Es que cambia el sentido de la palabreja dependiendo de a quién vaya dirigido... pero si "muerdo" viene de "mordisco" digo yo que poco tendría que ver con un besazo de esos que tan bien describes



No, no. No tiene porqué desviarse del significado primitivo de mordisco. Digamos, acercándonos a lo que dice faranji, que un muerdo es un morreo extremadamente breve, fruto de la pasión. Es eso beso, medio mordisco desenfrenado medio pico casto que se da en momentos de pasión en los que la premura aprieta. 



krolaina said:


> Me he propuesto sacarte más los colores...¿a qué te refieres con "enrollarse *a tiempo*"? No me dejes pensar...
> 
> [...]



Pues es precisamente eso, hacerlo en el momento que hay que hacerlo, a su tiempo (y con tiempo, para disfrutar mejor de ello). De ahí que una filete y enrollarse. Un buen filete ha que "saborearlo" pausadamente...vamos, como todo. Sino, vuelvo a lo de antes, entraríamos en el apresurado muerdo.



faranji said:


> El muerdo era una cosa intermedia. No llegaba a morreo, por breve, pero también era lingüístico.
> 
> Me acabo de acordar, además, de que también se le decía "muerde". Recordad los ripios macarriles cuando te cruzabas con un grupo de chicas:
> 
> _A la de rojo, que se la cojo. _
> _A la de amarillo, que se la pillo._
> _A la de verde, que le doy un *muerde*._



Faranji, me has dejado descolocado con la estrofa esta. ¿Dónde se oía eso? Yo he de reconocer que la desconocía por completo...
En cuanto a la descripción del muerdo...es exactamente eso que dices.



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Me has dejado intrigado con lo de "el francés", o soy muy pacato o por aquí no se usa, pero no se me hace conocida esa expresión...  explicaos, por favor...
> [...]



Recurriré al formato latino para suavizar un poquito el foro (que al final vamos a entrar en caminos fangosos). Francés = _fellatio.

_Un saludo.


----------



## chics

Jo, me he ido un ratillo y cuando vuelvo, me encuentro que me he perdido la orgía. Pues sólo era para decir que esa explicación de Krolaina; matizada por el comentario de "pero sin chupetón", de Berenguer; era la que yo entendí (y espero que RIU, ahora sé por qué lo agarra fuerte cuando se mete én internet...) al principio.Pensaba que el francés era un beso en la boca en algún otro idioma (buf, casi digo "lengua") pero que en toda la hispanofonía era en el otro sitio. Disculpad la pregunta, pero es importante -después del malentendido del muerdo, no sé si sería peor- ejem, ¿dónde es en la boca? :-B  En España, no.


----------



## krolaina

Berenguer said:


> .
> Recurriré al formato latino para suavizar un poquito el foro (que al final vamos a entrar en caminos fangosos). Francés = _fellatio._


 
Beren...en el mismo curso donde aprendiste tanto cheli también te dieron otro tipo de lecciones?
Yo, a ver, creo que discrepo. Sólo creo, porque hablando de besos un "francés" es el beso de tornillo de toda la vida, no?  (Chics, contraataca!)



chics said:


> .Disculpad la pregunta, pero es importante -después del malentendido del muerdo, no sé si sería peor- ejem, ¿dónde es en la boca? :-B En España, no.


 
¿Si el muerdo es en la boca? A estas alturas todavía no me ha quedado muy claro el tema (sólo sé que no voy a volver a decirlo, por si los moscones) pero se supone que es un beso donde los dientes de uno pillan los morretes del otro. Supongo...


----------



## chics

No, no, Kro... esta vez me refería al "francés", que pensaba que en inglés era un beso en la boca y en castellano era un beso más abajo, pero estoy viendo que no depende del idioma sino del país.Disculpa si no queda muy claro, tengo problemas de edición y me sale toítopegao.


----------



## CzB's

Hola ... viendo que el único Peruano por acá es Erasmo y creyendo q es un poco mayorsito... vengo en representación de los "adolecentes" por asi decirlo de Perú, empezemos: 

Beso con lengua: _beso con lenguado(es importante dar a conocer que aqui en Perú las palabras vulgares o las jergas se usan mas que por su significado... por su sonido, entonces leguando viene a ser un pez), agarrar( eje:"q tal agarre", tmbn usado para saber que es "la otra o el otro"), chapar. _

Beso nomal: _Beso, pico (un beso sin movimiento)... _

He pensado bastante y se han perdido mucho las jergas antiguas por lo menos acá... 

En cuanto a los anteriores post leí que habian escrito cosas como:

Cogerse, Enrollarse... y todas esas palabras suenan ya ... mas a tirar... que aca por cierto es "hacer el amor"

saludos.


----------



## Jellby

krolaina said:


> Yo, a ver, creo que discrepo. Sólo creo, porque hablando de besos un "francés" es el beso de tornillo de toda la vida, no?  (Chics, contraataca!)



Creo que la expresión "beso francés" sólo existe como copia de la expresión inglesa.


----------



## krolaina

Jellby said:


> Creo que la expresión "beso francés" sólo existe como copia de la expresión inglesa.


 
Crees bien, lo he mirado y lo confirmo. Gracias Jell.


----------



## Berenguer

krolaina said:


> Beren...en el mismo curso donde aprendiste tanto cheli también te dieron otro tipo de lecciones?
> Yo, a ver, creo que discrepo. Sólo creo, porque hablando de besos un "francés" es el beso de tornillo de toda la vida, no?  (Chics, contraataca!)



...y me lo dice la del golfaray...
No, como ya ha dicho Jellby y Chics, en español, a menos que me *demuestren *lo contrario un francés es un francés...lo otro ya son besos de tornillo.



krolaina said:


> ¿Si el muerdo es en la boca? A estas alturas todavía no me ha quedado muy claro el tema (sólo sé que no voy a volver a decirlo, por si los moscones) pero se supone que es un beso donde los dientes de uno pillan los morretes del otro. Supongo...


Mira, has dado muy bien una característica física de un posible muerdo. Ese momento en el que el labio, normalmente inferior, del "contrario" se elonga debido a la opresión de unos lascivos dientes.



chics said:


> No, no, Kro... esta vez me refería al "francés", que pensaba que en inglés era un beso en la boca y en castellano _*era un beso más abajo,*_ pero estoy viendo que no depende del idioma sino del país.Disculpa si no queda muy claro, tengo problemas de edición y me sale toítopegao.



¿Más abajo? Ehm...efectivamente, en la barbilla.

Un saludo.


----------



## chics

krolaina said:


> Mírala, me llama vieja y se queda tan pancha


Nooo... solo más vieja que un recién nacido, que por lo menos llevas ya un año metida por aquí, y sabiendo hablar y leer... por muy precoz (en la lectura) que seas, más mayor que el bebé eres seguro. :-B


----------



## miss Beth

Hola bb008:

En España, hay un coloquialismo que está muy de moda para besarse, aunque también los hay de toda la vida....

*"Darse el filetazo"* es una expresión muy usada en España para describir la acción de besarse vista por alguien.

*"Morrearse"* sigue siendo la palabra más usada coloquialmente en lugar de besar.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda,


----------



## bb008

¡Dios!, digo, perdòn, en este hilo no podemos hablar de Dios que he dicho, bueno yo abrì mi hilo de lo màs inocente (aquì deberìa colocar una carita tipo angelito) y resulto ser toda una clase de tipos, especialidades y variedades del Beso, digno de Kama...ese mismo.

Gracias por sus interesantes y graciosos aportes.

¡Feliz Navidad! (beso sonoro) mmmmmuuuuuuuaaaaakk...

(disculpen los acentos es que estoy en otra computadora y no consigo el acento español)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

bb008 said:


> ¡Ósculo!, no lo sabía.



Un *ósculo* es un beso dado en la *osculidad* .


----------



## ILT

En vista de que este hilo, más que recibir nuevos mensajes con términos no aportados con anterioridad, se ha salido de la pregunta original, se declara en este momento cerrado.

ILT/Moderadora


----------

